# breeding help



## khoa456 (Sep 15, 2011)

one of my female african cichlids was holding eggs. so i put her in a net breeder and waited for her to spit out fry. But then she jumped out of the net breeder and lost the eggs while she was escaping. now she is still acting as if she had eggs in her mouth like hiding and not eating. Her mouth isn't bloated. what should i do.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

It is probably best to leave her next time. Once they have their eggs you should just leave them. She probably got too stressed because you moved her. Its best to make sure no other fish are in the tank that will harm the eggs(if thats the reason why you moved her). I would just let her relax for a while. Im sure she will start eating again soon. Just give her some time. Shes still stressed over loosing the eggs.


----------

